# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  موسيقى حزينة للأم بصوت صالح الدرازي

## hbeeeeb

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*إليكم هذه الموسيقى الحزينة بصوت الرادود صالح الدرازي حفظه الله، ترى الموسيقى روعة لاتفوتكم* 

*أستماع* 

*تحميل* 


*تحياتي للجميع*


*** تم تعديل الوصلات ***

----------


## القلب المرح

*الوصله مو شغاله معاي* 
*ماكو غيرها ؟؟*

*تحياتي لك  ..*

----------


## عواميه حلوه

ما تشتغل ليه ؟؟؟ مافي غير دي الوصله

----------


## لحظة خجل

*شكراً لك*
*موضوع جميل شكراً لك اخي*



*تحياتي*

----------


## حزن العمر

الله يعطيك العافية
استمعت لها وجدا
جميلة ومؤثرة شكرا لك

تحيتي
حزن العمر

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

ما تشتغل ليه ؟؟؟ مافي غير دي الوصله

                                                           المقطع يحتوي ع فيرس الله يستر

----------


## سمراء

*حلوة ومؤثرة*

*يسلمو خيوو* 

*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*

*تحياتي لك*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اشتغلت معاي في الجهاز الثاني
ولقد اعجبتني كثير 
يعطيك العافيه وما قصرت

----------


## رحيل الشمس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
مشكوررررررررررررر
جاي التحميل
يعطيك الله العافية

----------


## المزيونه5

مشكور مره مواثره

----------


## عاشق الحرية

يسلموو يا الغالي على الوصلة

يعطيك العافية و تسلم يمناك

لا بالعكس عندي شغالة

و شكراً ننتظر الجديد . . .

و نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكور اخوي على الطرح
يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية
جااااااااااااااااااااري التحميل

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## LUCKY

شكراً على المقطع الراااااااائع

تحياتي

----------

